# Colson rear center stand ….braced with tabs



## Flat Tire (Mar 16, 2022)

Nice Colson stand with tabs for mounting, nice shape no damage, not bent.


----------



## lucky_celso (Mar 17, 2022)

$50


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 17, 2022)

$70


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2022)

$100.00


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 17, 2022)

lucky_celso said:


> $50



ND


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 17, 2022)

tjkajecj said:


> $70



ND


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2022)

$100.00


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 17, 2022)

catfish said:


> $100.00



ND getting close!


----------

